# How much should my 4 month old Pit-mix weigh?



## pauline1395 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm just really trying to figure out how much my puppy should weigh, but I know how being a mix could change what the weight should be. Her Mom was a full American Pitbull Terror, then her dad is a Dauchound, beagle, Labrador and German Shepard. If anyone can help me out I would gladly appreciate it! Here's a pic to give you an idea on what she looks like.









Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

25.682 pounds


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pauline1395 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you. I don't have a scale to weigh her. Blah -_-

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

There is literally no way you will know how much your puppy should weigh. Just look into body condition scores and make sure that he doesn't get too overweight or underweight. Any mix allows for too much variation to give any single weight number. Also each dog has a different metabolism and same breeds can be different sizes. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

